# Retiring in Mexico?



## stevecin (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm brand new to the forum and need some feedback. We have been to Cozumel 3 times now and love the ocean and diving. We are thinking about retiring to Mexico around the Mayan Riviera area with the next few years. Need any advice concerning everything about this possible move. Cost of living, housing, moving, possible locations, etc. Have heard there are some awesome American communities down in Mexico, Playa, Tulum etc.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Hi Steve*

On the forum you'll find a lot - cruise the topics. There is one on Cost of Living - it has a few ideas, read through the rest.

You'll find you are in good company. Add your story to the Opening Thread, you'll get a lot of response.

We're going to the Lake area in Q1 of 2013 - retirement in Mexico? You bet!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Mexico is a great retirement choice with almost unlimited options, each with multiple advocates.
Since sounds like beach and east coast your target, then there are certainly some recent threads that focus on Merida/Sisal/Progreso, Tulum, Playa del Carmen and the Mexican Riviera. These should help you get started.
A few thoughts:
-Lifestyles very widely as you will see on the thread discussing cost of living. You need assess what is realistically important to you so you can focus questions.
-You need to spend time as prospective retireee versus vacationer, look around some areas and talk to people. Be sure that you spend time in multiple seasons and don't start by buying. Rent! Most people tend to try at least a couple places before they find what they want.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Take a week or so, a couple hours every day, and read through the postings here for the past year. It will give you answers to questions you never would think of and help you get focused on what matters in your lifestyle.


----------



## Richard44 (Dec 6, 2013)

conklinwh said:


> Mexico is a great retirement choice with almost unlimited options, each with multiple advocates.
> Since sounds like beach and east coast your target, then there are certainly some recent threads that focus on Merida/Sisal/Progreso, Tulum, Playa del Carmen and the Mexican Riviera. These should help you get started.
> A few thoughts:
> -Lifestyles very widely as you will see on the thread discussing cost of living. You need assess what is realistically important to you so you can focus questions.
> -You need to spend time as prospective retireee versus vacationer, look around some areas and talk to people. Be sure that you spend time in multiple seasons and don't start by buying. Rent! Most people tend to try at least a couple places before they find what they want.


Thank you for posting. Do you have any advice for retiring in Rosarito Beach, or Tijuana?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Richard44 said:


> Thank you for posting. Do you have any advice for retiring in Rosarito Beach, or Tijuana?


You've responded to a post that's over two years old to a poster who hasn't been active on the forum for awhile.


----------

